# Slabs First



## humulus (9/9/11)

OK how many takers for tomorrow????


----------



## megs80 (9/9/11)

Count me in, I'm bringing some nibbles a growler and a couple of magnums


----------



## felon (9/9/11)

Looking at the list of people who PM'd me for address details, there should be about 10 of us. :chug:


----------



## Plastic Man (9/9/11)

I'm in. Should have a keg and some food. (need to transfer to keg tonight so fingers crossed it tastes OK....)


----------



## Plastic Man (9/9/11)

Felon

Just sent PM for address.

cheers - richard.


----------



## Blackapple (9/9/11)

I'm in.
Nibblies and porter


----------

